# My galaxy flyer



## epiphonesg1nut (Jan 16, 2014)

It was my mothers back in the day this is the bike that started my love for old bicycles It is mostly original apart from paint and some metal in the back It was in a wreck the summer of 2012 and the rear was bent pretty badly The back wheel looked like a spider web I managed to repair it . new spokes and a few hours of bending and welding and it was looking good . I did my best to straiten it out with the tools I had at the time but it is still tweaked. I have added a few things since the wreck some Higgins accessories thinking of adding a western flyer fender light . new wheels and a professional paint job are a few things on the build plan I want to surprise my mother with it for her birthday 58 is just around the corner


----------



## Tin machine (Jan 16, 2014)

*sweet bike*

glad you posted this !! cool you added that rear disc brake , I Like to mix old and new stuff !!! build it buddy !!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 17, 2014)

Moms going to be surprised .Send a picture with mom and the bike when you get it done.


----------

